# Hit & Run Question



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

So today I witnessed one, more like a hit and walk. This guy was going in a parking spot (nose in) and smashed the door of the car on his side. He got out, looked at it and just casually walked away.

Given that I am *SICK AND TIRED* of these f'rs hitting my car everywhere I go, I took pictures, left a note on the victims car and asked him to call me.

If he doesn't call me, I am going with this to the police, because these people need to learn that bumpers are made to "bump" other people with them. Is there a law for that here?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd say you shouldnt get involved unless the hit car's owner wants you to. I presume you left a note with the offenders car number ?


----------



## noisyboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> I'd say you shouldnt get involved unless the hit car's owner wants you to. I presume you left a note with the offenders car number ?


Yes I have decided not to get involved unless the owner of the hit car wants me to. I have left note! Thanks.


----------



## bluebird77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well. You shouldn't have put your number in the note. Or put a note at all. 

You should've reported it to the police and the driver who hit other vehicle will get a fine immediately. 

Well of course the police will make a phone call to both drivers (will know from the vehicle registration) and take it further. 

Involving yourself in this matter or exposing your phone number, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------

